# UNC retiring Hansbrough's jersey



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

> For Tyler Hansbrough, the long wait is almost over.
> 
> Nearly two years after he assured his North Carolina jersey would be retired, Hansbrough will attend the formal ceremony to raise No. 50 to the rafters of the Dean Smith Center on Wednesday night in Chapel Hill.
> 
> ...


http://my.nba.com/cms/Indiana%20Pacers%20Blogs/Caught%20In%20The%20Web

I just hope the kid can be half as successful in the NBA with us! Such a huge honor for Tyler. It's great to see a Pacer being remembered as one of the All-Time greats in College hoops.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Tyler Hansbrough was truly one of the UNC greats, Roy was incredibly lucky to have gotten the chance to coach this kid.

I hope he can inspire the current UNC team to play as hard as he would in their situation, lord knows we need it...


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

This years golden arches team could really use some of Tyler's do anything to win attitude. I however am loving every minute of their struggles. I'm just hoping they don't turn it around and make the NCAA's lord knows they don't deserve it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HEART

He had too much of it


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> http://my.nba.com/cms/Indiana%20Pacers%20Blogs/Caught%20In%20The%20Web
> 
> I just hope the kid can be half as successful in the NBA with us! Such a huge honor for Tyler. It's great to see a Pacer being remembered as one of the All-Time greats in College hoops.


Well, you should stop hoping cause it won't happen.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

they could have used him last night


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

TM said:


> they could have used him last night


Wouldn't had made a difference, they might have lost worse.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Stop trolling.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Stop trolling.


it is all he has ever done. too late to change now i guess.


----------

